

Designer's block (Art Lebedev on where ideas come from) - snitko
http://www.artlebedev.com/mandership/162/

======
sp332
And just in case you doubt Lebedev's originality, try browsing his studio's
website. <http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/> I've lost whole days there
before.

~~~
theblackbox
Ahmen, I'm aware of my inability to grasp "design" myslf, but it's application
by skilled tradespeople always delights me. When I found AL I too spent
unreasonable amounts of time trawling through it all! My favourite would have
to be the studio lavatories: <http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/toilets/>

Time well spent for time well spent ;)

